# Nights for exclusive oral for wife (no piv)? For the woman who doesn't enjoy PIV?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

(Should I have posted this in the lady's section?)
Has anyone else tried completely separating the two? Have nights where the only goal is pleasing your wife, and putting a hard no on yourself? I'm going to try this and see how it works out. She deserves pleasure, and I think I need to offer it on her terms. I'll render myself inoperative ahead of time, so PIV isn't even an option.

If it works, if she can more reliably orgasm in an environment where she doesn't have to think about PIV afterward (so my batting rate for giving her an orgasm goes up), maybe that might feel more secure, sexually, overall.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Sounds like an awesome plan to me. I would think you'll have fun as well since you won't be thinking about transitioning to PIV either. I find focusing solely on giving is equally as erotic as mutual fun.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

It's up to the two people in the relationship.

Here is my two cents.

Sex shouldn't be rigid, only done at the same time of the day, like only at night or only on the weekends or only in the a.m.

Sometimes quickies are great, other times having sex for 3 or 4 hours is great while doing it in front of the fireplace, in the bedroom, in the family room, in the car while it's parked in the garage, stopping to take a break, maybe having some wine etc.

Sometimes sex should be all about the lady, sometimes all about the guy but most times it should be for both partners.

So yes, sometimes having a night like you describe sounds great.

Sex should be something that is explored between partners, discussed, enjoyed, looked forward to.

Sometimes it's sweet, tender and loving and other times it's wild and animalistic.

From what you wrote, it seems like other things are in play here and counseling might be in order, maybe with a sex therapist.

Also, there are so many wonderful things online, TED Talks, vids, podcasts, books etc.

Come As You Are by by Emily Nagoski is a great book that both of you should read together or separately.


Last point. Let's say you do this for her and I think you should, will she give you a night like this? Where she does what you want and like?

Sex, like relationships, needs to be reciprocal, compromises need to occur as BOTH partners have wants, needs, desires etc. and a couple needs to work together, both pulling on the rope together.

Both partners need to communicate and look for solutions to problems. It needs to be both of you against or versus whatever problem presents itself to you, be it sex, money, family issues, work issues etc. It can't be her vs. you.

I mean, WHY doesn't she like PIV? No need to answer me, but she owes herself and you a real discussion about that.

I hope she's looked into it, talked to someone, like a good therapist, her doctor etc.

Sex isn't the end all and be all, but it's such a wonderful thing, natural, normal and it adds so much to a long term romantic relationship.

I wish both of you the best as both of you work on resolving this together.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I can't relate because I have never been with a woman that didn't really want me inside her and Mrs. C has never had an O from PIV but is insistent about having it.

That's just data.

I have had a couple of times where I just rendered her into a comatose blob of orgasmic protoplasm with oral and had no concern about myself.

I love pleasing my mate and I could stay and play at the Y for a very long time anyway.

I say go for it and enjoy knocking her socks off. It's really fun!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It sounds to me like your applying some type of formula so that if you do A then B should happen. I think with sex that is generally unreliable as so many factors are involved. I think she will know you are up to something.

On the other hand: If it is something you are doing out of real unselfish desire then by all means carry on. 

It is real common for us to do this but it’s just because I like sending her off to work with a smile on her face.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> It sounds to me like your applying some type of formula so that if you do A then B should happen. I think with sex that is generally unreliable as so many factors are involved. I think she will know you are up to something.
> 
> On the other hand: If it is something you are doing out of real unselfish desire then by all means carry on.
> 
> It is real common for us to do this but it’s just because I like sending her off to work with a smile on her face.


Actually, I'm trying to get away from the formula of doing A thus B follows. And not trying to hide anything; she was fully aware of what was planned and why. The stated goal is to allow her to embrace her own sexuality as a pleasurable and meaningful thing. When it's tied to PIV sex, which she's had real issues with due to undisclosed baggage she brought into the marriage, two things happen. First, oral sex is associated with being a preamble to PIV sex. Kind of a tit for tat thing, and expectation that it's really not about her, it's about my desire for PIV sex. Second, there's a fairness issue; it gets her thinking about the fact that I'm close to 100% certain to climax (via PIV) while she has maybe a 30% chance oral. So a complete separation of the two allows her to feel 100% of my feelings/effort are for her, not me. No not-very-hidden agenda.

It also allowed me to build some anticipation for her. She knew ahead of time it was going to be HER evening. I stopped on the way home and got her favorite ice cream even.

She's signed on for more! She even asked where I got this idea, how come we've been to a number of therapists and nobody's come up with anything like this. Her idea, tomorrow night is PIV, for me, not oral beforehand. She fully understands the idea is to allow herself to be more open to her own sexuality, to unlink it from feeling like she's there to "serve" my needs at the same time. And hopefully sexual intimacy becomes something she can understand and relate to and not continue to be part of a darkly-repressed part of her past.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> From what you wrote, it seems like other things are in play here and counseling might be in order, maybe with a sex therapist. We're coming up on three years in therapy soon, the first two of which were spent with her largely gas-lighting and trickle-truthing about a previously undisclosed past that represented rather massive baggage she was bringing into the relationship. In a nutshell, her narrative, when I met her, was that she was saving herself for marriage, her virginity being a gift for her husband on her wedding night. She didn't disclose that she'd previously had sex with 3 other guys, that she'd kind of self-traumatized herself because she was not just religious but had become a victim of the notorious Bill Gothard in the 70s, who was the original "purity" guy and convinced young women that, if they crossed the line before marriage, there was no redemption, they were just bad women who weren't going to get decent husbands etc. This was all discovered 40+ years later.
> 
> Also, there are so many wonderful things online, TED Talks, vids, podcasts, books etc. Yes, the Sex Starved Marriage was an eye-opener for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Forgot to mention that after (success at oral orgasm), she did want to have PIV sex with me. It presented the perfect opportunity to explain both why the two need to be unlinked and let her know that I really will forego PIV, it wasn’t a ploy that she might not believe I would follow through on. A way to get more PIV action by tricking her.

And immediate benefits for me because I won’t feel bad if she doesn’t orgasm but I do.

She is 100% clear and supportive of the goal being her feeling better about her sexuality in general and PIV sex in particular.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why doesn't she like piv sex?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there an only oral day for you too?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I get where you are coming from... I actually did that with my first girlfriend, but as @Livvie says, I did get my "oral day" too...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You're definitely spending enough time thinking about the whole thing. I hope it works out for you. 👍


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

When I read your first post I was shaking my head. But it’s making more sense now. Good luck. It doesn’t sound like an illogical plan.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Casual Observer,

I don't know if this would work "as a general rule" for most marriages, but in YOUR marriage, given the history of suppression and denial and gaslighting relating to sex and sexuality--I think this may be a wise idea. 

Speaking as a lady of a certain age, who was also brought up in that whole "Christian purity era" it was literally POUNDED into us (females) that men wanted sex and it was like a DUTY to give a husband what he needed! The concept of female sexuality or even just LIKING/ENJOYING sex was not ever discussed. I was fortunate that I learned that on my own through the years (but then again, I didn't deny and repress all this time). For your wife, I would venture an educated guess that it will be a little confusing to discover you just want to please her and nothing else. She may not know entirely what does please her, only because doing it just for her pleasure's sake is kind of a foreign idea! So I would think even if she offers PIV after "her day" just politely decline and demonstrate how happy you are to see HER enjoying herself and her sexuality. 

Now, the day will eventually come that SHE wants PIV on "her day" because it's something that she has learned is part of Her repetoire for enjoying Herself...know what I mean? But to start, I think it would be wise to keep "her day" focused on her and very consistently demonstrating that a) it's okay for her to enjoy sexual expression, and b) it really can be" just for her." It may take her a while to believe this--like deep in her soul, she trusts it--but I think the effort would be worth it. And I also think that when it's not "her day" it is reasonable for you to also demonstrate that you believe it's okay for you to enjoy sexual expression and it can be "just for you" too. In other words, show her healthy sexuality by demonstrating it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> @Casual Observer,
> 
> I don't know if this would work "as a general rule" for most marriages, but in YOUR marriage, given the history of suppression and denial and gaslighting relating to sex and sexuality--I think this may be a wise idea.
> 
> ...


You’ve got my thinking and actions pretty much 100%. She did offer PIV sex after, wondering why I wouldn’t, since she, in her words, was “receptive.” I explained this was for HER and it was important to not let things get confused or lose focus. It’s tough enough for her to orgasm via oral as it is; if she’s thinking this leads to PIV, then it’s not all about her anymore.

The believability of my intentions is paramount. And that’s why I told her I’d previouslytaken care of myself, rendered myself incapable (which isn’t really the case, but as long as she knows what I’d done, openly (and embarrassingly, as we’d never had a conversation about my solo sex life), and told her there was no privacy involved, she didn’t have to stay out of the bathroom (TMI?), there was credibility and trust.

It was wonderful, afterward. She just laid in my arms, I got to stroke her back, shoulders, neck, as she relaxed. If PIV then she’d be getting up to pee and clean up, and I can see where that helps to disrupt the moment.

It was really nice. For both of us.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Why doesn't she like piv sex?


You can thank a ridiculously doctrinal and repressive religious upbringing, for the most part. Not all of Christianity is in a good place, and she had strong exposure to the early purity movement, failed to maintain boundaries, got involved with several guys, terrible guilt and regret over it, and ZERO perceived opportunity for redemption due to the teachings she was exposed to. Once "defiled" or whatever, you lost most of your worth as a woman. The object was to scare the crap out of young women so they wouldn't have sex outside of marriage, with, again, ZERO option for redemption, because that would have made the message less scary. Her answer- to create a false narrative, that she'd never had sex. You can imagine how that would mess someone up, carrying that lie, having to double-down on it frequently, hoping you're never found out. That's not a good way to have a positive view of sex.


Livvie said:


> Is there an only oral day for you too?


Not a chance. That's pretty much off the table, and yeah, that's annoying, but it's not a deal breaker. Not something I choose to focus on too much because it would become a "Why with other guys and not me" sort of thing. But I'm playing the long game here, and in time, maybe she'll see her past differently and not something to reflexively reject everything from it. 


In Absentia said:


> I get where you are coming from... I actually did that with my first girlfriend, but as @Livvie says, I did get my "oral day" too...


 


Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You're definitely spending enough time thinking about the whole thing. I hope it works out for you. 👍


No question I "think" a lot. This is the first time she's responded really favorably to something dealing with a change in viewing sexuality. It's extremely encouraging. Last night was very special. For both of us. 


Evinrude58 said:


> When I read your first post I was shaking my head. But it’s making more sense now. Good luck. It doesn’t sound like an illogical plan.


We'll see how things play out in the long run. It's got a chance. I don't know if I should be concerned or encouraged that this isn't something you read about. It seems logical... but good ideas are rarely new, so the fact that it's so unusual could be either a really good or not-so-good thing.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> (Should I have posted this in the lady's section?)
> Has anyone else tried completely separating the two? Have nights where the only goal is pleasing your wife, and putting a hard no on yourself? I'm going to try this and see how it works out. She deserves pleasure, and I think I need to offer it on her terms. I'll render myself inoperative ahead of time, so PIV isn't even an option.
> 
> If it works, if she can more reliably orgasm in an environment where she doesn't have to think about PIV afterward (so my batting rate for giving her an orgasm goes up), maybe that might feel more secure, sexually, overall.


My wife is not a big fan. She thinks there's too much pressure on her if I focus on her only. Plus she loves the "D" and says sex isn't complete without it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Casual Observer said:


> You can thank a ridiculously doctrinal and repressive religious upbringing, for the most part. Not all of Christianity is in a good place, and she had strong exposure to the early purity movement, failed to maintain boundaries, got involved with several guys, terrible guilt and regret over it, and ZERO perceived opportunity for redemption due to the teachings she was exposed to. Once "defiled" or whatever, you lost most of your worth as a woman. The object was to scare the crap out of young women so they wouldn't have sex outside of marriage, with, again, ZERO option for redemption, because that would have made the message less scary. Her answer- to create a false narrative, that she'd never had sex. You can imagine how that would mess someone up, carrying that lie, having to double-down on it frequently, hoping you're never found out. That's not a good way to have a positive view of sex.
> Not a chance. That's pretty much off the table, and yeah, that's annoying, but it's not a deal breaker. Not something I choose to focus on too much because it would become a "Why with other guys and not me" sort of thing. But I'm playing the long game here, and in time, maybe she'll see her past differently and not something to reflexively reject everything from it.
> 
> No question I "think" a lot. This is the first time she's responded really favorably to something dealing with a change in viewing sexuality. It's extremely encouraging. Last night was very special. For both of us.
> We'll see how things play out in the long run. It's got a chance. I don't know if I should be concerned or encouraged that this isn't something you read about. It seems logical... but good ideas are rarely new, so the fact that it's so unusual could be either a really good or not-so-good thing.


Was she in a cult? I never had any of that in any churches I went to.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Mybabysgotit said:


> My wife is not a big fan. She thinks there's too much pressure on her if I focus on her only. Plus she loves the "D" and says sex isn't complete without it.


To be clear, I'm not suggesting this has universal applicability. I would never advocate for "separate but equal" treatment of sexuality being the ideal. This is about restoration of personal desire, a way to work with repressed desire overall and actual dislike of PIV sexuality. 

What is the "D"?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Was she in a cult? I never had any of that in any churches I went to.


Yes, I would say Institute in Basic Youth Conflict (look up Bill Gothard) was definitely a cult or cult-like. It was also an easy way for parents to "outsource" the tougher aspects of parenting, if they had what they thought was a difficult child they couldn't easily control. 

You didn't face that. I didn't face that. And most men and women who do face such things, somehow come out intact, even if they "failed" the message. They recognize the error of the teachings, that forgiveness and redemption does not come from a powerful man or even their local church. I'm helping to thread-jack my own thread, but when 70-80% of evangelical women have sex prior to marriage, logically a focus on redemption, turning their life around for the better, would make more sense than setting them up for a feeling of eternal personal damnation when 70-80% of them fail.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

@Casual Observer I am glad you two enjoyed it. I have tried to express some of these same things that society has done and still does to some girls effecting their sexual beings. I am usually ridiculed but your wife is a perfect example. Her lack of sexuality wasn't a lack of love for you. She is lucky you have worked to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> You’ve got my thinking and actions pretty much 100%. She did offer PIV sex after, wondering why I wouldn’t, since she, in her words, was “receptive.” I explained this was for HER and it was important to not let things get confused or lose focus. It’s tough enough for her to orgasm via oral as it is; if she’s thinking this leads to PIV, then it’s not all about her anymore.
> 
> The believability of my intentions is paramount. And that’s why I told her I’d previouslytaken care of myself, rendered myself incapable (which isn’t really the case, but as long as she knows what I’d done, openly (and embarrassingly, as we’d never had a conversation about my solo sex life), and told her there was no privacy involved, she didn’t have to stay out of the bathroom (TMI?), there was credibility and trust.
> 
> ...


I think from your posts that you are way overthinking this and turning it into a sexual fantasy/fetish. In fact, I would almost describe it as "topping from the bottom." 

Really good sex is fun, playful and exploratory in my opinion. If there is an imbalance in libidos then by all means find things to do with each other that the LD partner can do to satisfy the HD partner. But I don't think that is what you are talking about. If you are the LD partner and you just want to supply your wife with sexual pleasure on those times you are not really into sex, then proceed carefully.

One of the worst things a couple can do is keep score of orgasms. That leads to faking orgasms if you aren't careful. I assume you don't want that.

Just as you feel good in pleasuring your wife, she may feel emotionally good in using her body to sexually please you. Don't deny her of that pleasure she may want.

If you goal is just to hold her post orgasmic body in your arms and cuddle, then work with her on what you really want and don't focus on something else.

Good Luck. Talk to your wife about what you want and figure out and share why you want it and if there are other ways to achieve what you want.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> I think from your posts that you are way overthinking this and turning it into a sexual fantasy/fetish. In fact, I would almost describe it as "topping from the bottom."
> 
> Really good sex is fun, playful and exploratory in my opinion. If there is an imbalance in libidos then by all means find things to do with each other that the LD partner can do to satisfy the HD partner. But I don't think that is what you are talking about. If you are the LD partner and you just want to supply your wife with sexual pleasure on those times you are not really into sex, then proceed carefully.
> 
> ...


So you disagree with the concept of allowing my wife to focus entirely upon her own pleasure, as a way of finding something good about sexuality?


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sounds like you and your wife have been on a long journey with this. I seem to remember reading a thread about found journals from pre-marriage on here.. perhaps that was you.
If your wife is willing to give this plan a try (which it’s sounds like she is since you guys already had round 1), I think there’s nothing wrong with giving it a try.

In the situation you described, I disagree this is “keeping orgasm score” or over thinking it. It’s a plan to try to get her comfortable with her sexual feelings. It’s likely not to be this formula forever. After some time, the two of you will likely decide to change the plan, change course etc. You sound like a very caring spouse. Good Luck!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Lotsofheart73 said:


> Sounds like you and your wife have been on a long journey with this. I seem to remember reading a thread about found journals from pre-marriage on here.. perhaps that was you.
> If your wife is willing to give this plan a try (which it’s sounds like she is since you guys already had round 1), I think there’s nothing wrong with giving it a try.
> 
> In the situation you described, I disagree this is “keeping orgasm score” or over thinking it. It’s a plan to try to get her comfortable with her sexual feelings. It’s likely not to be this formula forever. After some time, the two of you will likely decide to change the plan, change course etc. You sound like a very caring spouse. Good Luck!


Thanks. This isn’t about equalizing orgasms. It’s about her giving herself permission to be ok feeling positive thoughts about sexuality. My idea is to try and remove as many impediments to that as possible. There will still be PIV sex, but at different times. I have no illusion that her attitudes about PIV sex are going to change quickly. But if she can have a 100% great feeling about _any_ sexual encounter with me, that’s a 99% improvement.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> So you disagree with the concept of allowing my wife to focus entirely upon her own pleasure, as a way of finding something good about sexuality?


No not at all. 

I was questioning YOUR motives. Making love should be mutually beneficial and bonding. Your post implied you wanted to control her sexual experience, not to share and allow her to participate as she wants. As I said it sounded like you were topping from the bottom, which is a BDSM or power exchange concept, that really doesn't work.

I also pointed out that few couples have identically matched libidos and that should factor into what the two of you do. If she is the HD partner, then by all means go for it as a way of making each of you happy.

I know that in most healthy relationships each partner can find joy in pleasuring their partner. If you want to pleasure her orally, then own it as something you want to do for you. If you motive is her pleasure, then ask her what she wants.

What strikes me as telling in this recent post is the phrase, "........as a way of finding something good about sexuality....."

I would wager that most women in committed relationships do find something they enjoy sexually with their partner. Do you feel she doesn't? Is that why you want to focus on her "one-way" sexual stimulation in the hopes of making her enjoy sex more and ultimately more often?



> ....This isn’t about equalizing orgasms. It’s about her giving herself permission to be ok feeling positive thoughts about sexuality. My idea is to try and remove as many impediments to that as possible....


You might want to read up on Sensate Focus exercises, which initially do not involve sex at all. They typically involve learning to relax and experience the joy of being touched sensually. Then later the joy of giving sensual pleasure via touch. Then later in the exercises the touching becomes foreplay. Then still later sex is incorporated into the exercises.

Sensate focus exercises are not "one-way" they are so that both learn to express and receive touch. They are a mutual exploration. Sensate focus exercises are a typical assignment by Sex Therapists for couples that are having sexual problems. 

Cornell University overview of Sensate Focus

Good luck.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you made a mistake by having PIV after that, but that's my opinion and I'm glad you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> I think you made a mistake by having PIV after that, but that's my opinion and I'm glad you both enjoyed it.


You misread something; there was no PIV afterward. The oral nights are hers alone. As I said in an earlier post, I’ve taken care of myself earlier so it’s not really possible (not entirely true but what matters is that she believes it). If she thought I could or even wanted PIV she’d feel guilt or manipulation. So it’s off the table.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> You misread something; there was no PIV afterward. The oral nights are hers alone. As I said in an earlier post, I’ve taken care of myself earlier so it’s not really possible (not entirely true but what matters is that she believes it). If she thought I could or even wanted PIV she’d feel guilt or manipulation. So it’s off the table.


ah, yes, I misread... sorry. Well done you!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

my thought


Diana7 said:


> Why doesn't she like piv sex?


s exactly


----------



## trophy_husband (11 mo ago)

@Casual Observer , this is awesome. You should check out tantric sex, kareza and even seemen retention. At least a few times a week, I ask my wife if she will "make out with me" which means I want to go down on her and use toys on her and it will be 100% one way. On the other hand, I only orgasm about once a week. Dopamine makes us feel good as we pursue orgasm; The intimacy with your wife triggers Oxytocin which begets more intimacy (the snuggle hormone). The male orgasm puts the brakes on these natural drugs. Women on the other hand don't have the refractory period we have. They can survive the valleys and peaks while it is better for us to slowly simmer. So there is a little science for you. When you were done with your wife, you shared a closeness and a magnetism. The next day, you probably looked at her as you looked at her after you first met and it was intoxicating. And when you had your next orgasm, it was ****ing awesome. This is fountain of youth stuff and it brings excitement of a new relationship to a stable marriage. Check out the topics I mentioned. 

I hope you and your wife are having fun

kudos


----------



## GG1061 (Apr 20, 2021)

Affaircare said:


> @Casual Observer,
> 
> I don't know if this would work "as a general rule" for most marriages, but in YOUR marriage, given the history of suppression and denial and gaslighting relating to sex and sexuality--I think this may be a wise idea.
> 
> ...


Each partner, both husband and wife, should feel free to please their mate without reciprocation. It is still sexual expression for OP. 

The idea of female “purity” in Christian thought relating to marriage is more culture/social driven than biblical, “Likewise the husband does not have authority over his own body, but the wife does.” The wife has right to sexual pleasure from her husband in any form agreed upon. Any other practice or norm is not stated in Christian scripture.

In this case OP has chosen this way to bring peace in his marriage. As you stated his wife’s response may change over time but optimally to return pleasure out of love, not selfishly or out of duty.


----------



## Bcause (5 mo ago)

Kudos to you and I bet it was great. No different than a women giving a blow job without expecting anything but pleasuring her man in return.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

This topic might be sexy, but it's still a zombie...


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Mybabysgotit said:


> My wife is not a big fan. She thinks there's too much pressure on her if I focus on her only. Plus she loves the "D" and says sex isn't complete without it.


What is the D?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Tony Conrad said:


> What is the D?


You really can't figure that one out?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You really can't figure that one out?


Omg haaaaaa


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I love this idea!
You do her _long-time_.

Work her slow, work her fast, work her hard.

The full body massage, the strokes, the toys, the words.

All of it.

Tell your lover the date and when. Let her look forward to it.

Oh,yeah, provided you love the lady getting the intense work out.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> This topic might be sexy, but it's still a *zombie...*


Not anymore!
It's been brought back to life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat says "You don't need a dog. You need a cat. Purrsuming that was what you meant when you used the "D" word?"


----------

